
Nvidia Magnum IO - peter_d_sherman
https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/data-center/magnum-io/
======
peter_d_sherman
Think of this as NVidia's version of next-generation DMA/data transport, but
for devices needing even higher bandwidths (intra-device, not just intra-PC),
and it being a combined suite of software and hardware technologies...

